# Abandon puppy Tala.



## Kaza (May 15, 2014)

Woke up this morning to find tiny puppy been abandoned on our verandah.
Dog shelters will not take him as say they are over full.....so what is the answer then?.
We can not keep it. Help. Where do we go from here?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum.
Unfortunately I can't offer to take it as we already have a dog and a cat.

I would recommend that you post on all Cyprus forums and also on bazaraki.com which is a free advertising portal.

good luck.


----------



## Kaza (May 15, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks Veronica for that. I will do that now. He has been put on the council blog so fingers crossed. A real qutey.


----------



## Kaza (May 15, 2014)

*Puppy needs home*

Better photo to hopefully find him a home. He is a real qutey.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kaza I have merged the two threads. Can you keep everything to one thread please.

He looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## Kaza (May 15, 2014)

*How?*

Hi Veronica. Thank you. How do I use same thread? I couldn't see how to add to my original message so thought you must have to start new thread each time. I have just had a look..is it edit my thread?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kaza a thread is a number of posts such as this, answering each other for example.
You cannot add to your original posts after a certain length of time or if they have been answered.


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you thought of keeping him?. He may bring years of joy to your lives?. And after all he came to you.I know that I was always the person who did not want ties with animals. But coming home to our 'welcome' makes life even more a little special..Just think on it. Perhaps it will work out well for you. If not good luck in getting him rehomed.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I am sorry to be such a kill joy but I have just returned from my stint at one of the dog shelters and another box of puppies left at the gates overnight. We are full to the brim and pups coming in nearly daily like this add to the burden.

Please get your bitches spayed to avoid unwanted pups !!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> I am sorry to be such a kill joy but I have just returned from my stint at one of the dog shelters and another box of puppies left at the gates overnight. We are full to the brim and pups coming in nearly daily like this add to the burden.
> 
> Please get your bitches spayed to avoid unwanted pups !!


In the last 24 hours two puppies has been left on the staircase to Erimi vets. One Rottie and one spaniel cross. The spaniel cross had a note, "he deserve a second chance". The system is collapsing, but still people want to save blind pups, amputated dogs, dogs with leishmania. Sorry but it has to stop. Not one of these dogs is saved for the benefit of the dog, only for some human satisfaction. The result will be that all dogs in shelters and ponds will face a worse situation, because so much resources is waisted


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Well said Anders!


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Owning a Dog or Cat requires responsibility. In my book there are two typically different types of expats in Cyprus.The first type are the retired responsible ones who are on pensions working hard all their life or have an income from the UK or making a small success with a business here. Then the next lot are the ones who are running away from their problems in the UK bringing their irresponsible ways with them. Often coming looking for work with debts problems etc. They dont come for the sun only. That is what they will tell you!. Our vet for example near Peyia has been left with 5000 euros of unpaid bills only from Brits who have refused to pay their bills or just moved on. So it is not only the problem of the dogs. It is a social thing and the kind of Brit that is arriving here!!. 

We have a home in Antibes in the South of France which we rent out, however years ago we used to spend summer months there. None of this nonsense goes on there!. Why?. Because the majority of expats are a different class to some of the ones that Cyprus is attracting!.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

''We have a home in Antibes in the South of France which we rent out, however years ago we used to spend summer months there. None of this nonsense goes on there!. Why?. Because the majority of expats are a different class to some of the ones that Cyprus is attracting!. ''


I am sure that can be said of most countries, every country has it's share, but from the France I remember from years ago, it had it's own animal welfare problems !

Why did you move to Cyprus if you have such a low opinion of it?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I think there are much nicer people around now than when we were living here a few years ago. 

At that time there were quite a few people coming to Cyprus to experience the good life and thinking they could finance it by working here, only to find a few months down the line that it wasn't so easy to find work and even if they did it was under different conditions than they were used to in other Northern European countries.

With regards to animals being abandoned this does happen in other countries (even the UK) - sometimes when people are going on holiday and don't want to pay for boarding their pets. It may sound hard hearted, but as there are so many abandoned pets, it may be kinder to euthanize the ones that require expensive veterinary treatment and concentrate on the healthy ones.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ken and Valery said:


> Why?. Because the majority of expats are a different class to some of the ones that Cyprus is attracting!.


I feel quite offended by your remarks.
It is only a very small minority of expats who come here looking to escape their problems which of course follow them wherever they go anyway.
The vast majority of expats here are mature, financially sound, responsible people.
It would be really nice if you were to stop looking for all the bad points which you will find no matter where you go and focus on the good points of living here in Cyprus.
If you are really so unhappy here as you seem to be going by your posts perhaps you should go and live in your house in France


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> ''We have a home in Antibes in the South of France which we rent out, however years ago we used to spend summer months there. None of this nonsense goes on there!. Why?. Because the majority of expats are a different class to some of the ones that Cyprus is attracting!. ''
> 
> 
> I am sure that can be said of most countries, every country has it's share, but from the France I remember from years ago, it had it's own animal welfare problems !
> ...



I can see that the critical small group are out again!!. Taking things and twisting them. If you can read properly I do not denigrate Cyprus. I denigrate the type of people that abandon their animals and the type of people that do so. Which is why facts support my statements in that the animal shelters are full to the brim of people who have abandoned their pets. If this touches a nerve with you and your small band of friends then that is your problem. The site is read by hundreds of viewers. But there is small clicky group on here which are quite toxic.


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

And just to clarify in no sense of the imagination did I state that all expats who move over to Cyprus are of this irresponsible band running away from their problems. But that group does exist whether you choose to believe it or not. You are not the authority on Cyprus even if you have lived here longer. And every person has the right of expression without being rude. Seemingly you seem to forget this.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion and most people accept that other people may have a different opinion to theirs and are willing to listen without feeling the need to go on the attack.

I enjoy living in Cyprus and hope to stay here until the day I die. I'm not saying it's perfect, but after the many countries I have visited it ticks all the right boxes for me.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Ken and Valery said:


> And just to clarify in no sense of the imagination did I state that all expats who move over to Cyprus are of this irresponsible band running away from their problems. But that group does exist whether you choose to believe it or not. You are not the authority on Cyprus even if you have lived here longer. And every person has the right of expression without being rude. Seemingly you seem to forget this.


But Ken, this group of people show up everywhere. We lived on Tenerife for 3 years and it was the same story plus it seemed that every crocked business man that did not succeed in the UK gathered in Tenerife. John "Goldfinger"Palmer the most well known.

I am sure that the majority of this group don't want anything else then a decent living. The financial crisis has made that hard. Not everyone are as lucky as you that have property in Antibes. They have to fight for every cent and they try. You can see how many Asians that is now thrown out from Cyprus because there is no more jobs for them, the Cypriots need them for themselves. I am sure that if it was possible, many EU citizens would be thrown out also, but it can't be done, because of the free movement rules. They say that hope is the last thing that people lose, and perhaps some live on hope way to long.

With the dogs it is a completely other thing. It is a small minority of them that is abandoned by non Cypriots. But ofc even this minority is to much. 

To live in Cyprus or any other country, you have to live with these facts. You don't have to like it, but you have to live with it. You are a guest here, never forget that


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears that the animal welfare shelters in Paphos are full and they are all turning away abandoned dogs. It is interesting that on other forums many of these dogs are not micro-chipped and I wonder if the recent legislation making this mandatory might be a factor as people know they can get away with dumping them.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Paphiakos has been refusing dogs for over two weeks now saying they are full as the reason given.
All dogs being rehomed from shelters now should be neuted, vaccinated up to date and microchipped which is registed with the Government vets by the shelter. 

Of course,& this has to be paid for and you find that only the genuine are coming forward which means a drop in Cypriots just being able to come and pick up a dog for small amounts, which can be a double edged sword as there is not the same movement but only the commited rehome.


----------

